# Vizio WSS-1A



## lindon (Feb 16, 2010)

We were planning to buy the Vizio WSS-1A speaker system to add to our Vizio SV470XVT LCD tv , but the system is no longer available. The WSS-1A system consisted of a wireless sub-woofer and 2 rear speakers. What would be a good system to buy to replace the WSS-1A that would utilize the 3 speakers in the tv?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

There are many wireless rear speaker kits out there, the latest being the Rocketfish system available at Best Buy. For a wireless sub, solutions from AudioEngine and Aperion are available. Both of these systems compliment traditional speakers and subwoofers, so you can both choose the level of quality that you wish, and upgrade to a wired system in the future.


----------



## lindon (Feb 16, 2010)

The Logitech Z-5450 looks interesting with rear independent wireless speakers. At $500 seems a bit pricey. I couldn't find any other manufacturers for this type of system. Are there others? I want rear speakers that are both truly wireless. I'm willing to sacrifice some sound quality for the simplicity of wireless.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No such thing as truly wireless...speakers need power from somewhere. Unless you're going to go battery powered, you'll need wires running from a box plugged into an outlet.


----------



## lindon (Feb 16, 2010)

We conveniently have power outlets at each location where the rear speakers would be. The reviews I've read for the Logitech Z-5450 use it for a PC. However, to my aging ears, the twin speakers on my pc sound great, so the Z-5450 on our tv might be the answer.


----------

